# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  xin xỏ cách hack

## ít nói

Thích đc nhiều thanks cụ nào có cách " hack" inbox cho ít nói với.
Nghi án 1 số pác nhiều thanks hơn em nghi là biết hack :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

katerman

----------


## thuyên1982

hack "" thank"" ?????  :Confused:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

để được ...tiền à bác...vụ này mới nhỉ

----------


## ít nói

Cho oai thôi mà pác. Đừng bảo em là hãy viết gì có ý nghĩa nhé

----------


## lekimhung

mỗi tháng ủng hộ dđ 1tr đi, đảm bảo top liền.

----------


## ít nói

Ý kiếm tốt . em hỏi hack có mà. Có tiền nhìu thì đâi cần hack

----------


## solero

Không viết được bài có ý nghĩa thì viết bài thời sự vào, đả kích mạnh vào là có thank liền à. Em luôn muốn duy trì số thanh/postthanks ~ 2/1.

----------


## CKD

Thì bác ít nói học cách hack kiếm xèng.. xong dùng xèng ủng hộ diễn đàn kiếm thanks là xong. Học cách hack kiếm xèng xem ra nhanh hơn à. Vì thấy nhiều diễn đàn chỉ lắm...

----------


## CKD

> Không viết được bài có ý nghĩa thì viết bài thời sự vào, đả kích mạnh vào là có thank liền à. Em luôn muốn duy trì số thanh/postthanks ~ 2/1.


tính ra tỷ số của mình cũng sam sam.. mình ít thành viên ái mộ quá. Ai như bác Nam sờ pín, chém gió mà anh em đu theo thanked quá trời. Chắc mấy bác cũng phải lập hội cuồng thanks quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

Ai thanks em cái coi

----------


## CKD

thanks itnoi

----------

ít nói

----------


## solero

Thank itnoi, Thank CKD

----------

ít nói

----------


## Gamo

haha, thanks itnoi  :Smile: )

----------

ít nói

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này hay nè!

Bác Admin làm cái tool cho mỗi lần thank 1 người khác, số lần được thank của bản thân trừ 1 !

Thế sẽ thấy hiệu quả còn hơn chống spam!

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

hừm 3 pác CKD . Kem . Gamo tiết kiệm quá . diễn đàn có nút thanks cơ mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái này hay nè!
> 
> Bác Admin làm cái tool cho mỗi lần thank 1 người khác, số lần được thank của bản thân trừ 1 !
> 
> Thế sẽ thấy hiệu quả còn hơn chống spam!


 Thế này là không ai còn "thanh " ai nữa ah?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thanks lại trả lễ

----------


## ít nói

> Hoho, thanks lại trả lễ


đấy mấy cụ tiết kiệm thời gian bấm thanks quá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank anh nhiều nhé,em góp thôi

----------


## im_atntc

Bác it nói lập cái topic huy động thanks với cái tên "gửi thank có khuyến mãi" đi.  Ai thank bác trong topic đó sẽ được bác thank lại 4,5 lần hay jì đó  :Big Grin:

----------

